
Ask HN: What Are You Building? - mrburton
I love to hear about what people are building? Fun side projects, side businesses, etc.
======
emcerciello
I'm building a marketplace for medical practices to find technology vendors of
all types (everything from your office phone system to online patient portals
to remote vitals monitoring tools). The goal is to become a one-stop-shop for
medical practices and save time for clinicians, purchasing teams, &
administrators by rigorously vetting all of our vendors before we host them.
Esp important as the health tech market explodes and the universe of tech
available to doctors & clinicians grows quickly.
[https://www.goplacebo.com/](https://www.goplacebo.com/)

------
ronsor
I recently finished a beta version of yaddu[0], a new community aggregator
platform with built-in VR[1] support.

[0] [https://yaddu.pw](https://yaddu.pw) [1]
[https://yaddu.pw/vr/c/yaddu](https://yaddu.pw/vr/c/yaddu)

